# Do FL annual state park passes allow you early entry.



## Mike in Al (Sep 24, 2016)

I know some of you guys can answer this question for me. I like to start fishing at daybreak but  the state parks open at 8:00. It would be worth it to me to buy one to get an earlier start the few times I go each year if I could get in at an earlier time.


----------



## nickel back (Sep 24, 2016)

I think it depends on the park. At alligator point the gate is locked and no one is there to open it till 8.


----------



## Mike in Al (Sep 24, 2016)

thanks nickle back. The two that interest me are St Andrews in PCB and ST George Island.


----------



## jugislandrelic (Sep 24, 2016)

The one at PCB gives you a gate code for early access.


----------



## Dustin Pate (Sep 24, 2016)

Yes it does allow early entry.


----------



## Mike in Al (Sep 24, 2016)

So how does it work if I have an annual pass and come in early and have a kayak to launch. Am I able to put it in and pay on the way out for a launch fee . Or is there a fee for a kayak?


----------



## jcbcpa (Sep 26, 2016)

I think the annual pass covers the launch fee.
Also, I think you can call the ranger station and get the keypad combination to get you in the gate earlier.
I say I think because it's been 2 or 3 years since I had an annual pass and I might not be remembering just right.


----------

